# USAT Dockside--convert to DCC



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thnking about one of those USAT 0-6-0's for a while now. The size would be good for my layout, and they are very good pullers. I have a couple questions

First, power pickup. It does not have sliders. Is it getting power from all six wheels?


Second, DCC. It comes with a lousy, over complicated sound system. I'd want to junk that and use a QSI card or maybe a NCE high current decoder and a thrid party sound board. Does the dockside operate like other usaT locos--with plugs for power and motor? Judging from the info on Greg's site, it lookos like you'd need to wire the lights directly to the decoder, because cutting the stock sound board cuts out the lights?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a Thread on this forum from about a year ago that some one receveid one of these and gutted it and put DCC and new sound in it, do a search, should be able to find it i think under product reveiw..


----------

